# Need Some Snyder/DP Harris/Rollfast/Hawthorne expert info/help - springer question +



## balloontirecruiser (May 17, 2010)

So, I would love one of these knee action springers for my Snyder buildup. My question is, did the HP Snyder knee action springers ever come in red, or any other color than black as this one is? Black is all I've ever seen... I'd kill for a red one... If they do exist, are they ultra rare? Also, does anyone know what a nice set of red ballooner rims goes for? (I know they can be pretty tough to come by).  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gordon (May 17, 2010)

This Hawthorne is orange now, but I think it was red originally and is just faded out.


----------



## balloontirecruiser (May 17, 2010)

Hey Crassly, you're the man! I'm glad you were able to answer this question... that is the exact color I need. Pm sent.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 17, 2010)

I think I saw a light green one somewhere, I think they just painted them to match the bike.


----------

